

Survey about browser bookmark - johnhok

I've been looking to start a project for my capstone design project at my University. I'm trying to look for some early feedback on questions I have regarding the bookmarking in browsers.<p>If you could be as kind to fill out this short 5-10 minute survey, I'd greatly appreciate it!<p>https://docs.google.com/a/imusion.net/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&#38;formkey=dEtLaUZCTWtybTQ1ZkJqdFZ2dEZtaEE6MQ#gid=0
======
johnhok
Clickable link:
[https://docs.google.com/a/imusion.net/spreadsheet/viewform?h...](https://docs.google.com/a/imusion.net/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dEtLaUZCTWtybTQ1ZkJqdFZ2dEZtaEE6MQ#gid=0)

